# un problème (parmi d'autres) avec OO



## drkiriko (15 Août 2011)

bonjour
 je viens d'essayer OO en remplacement de word, pour taper un texte et j'obtiens ceci, par exemple (les  sont de moi)
* 	   [FONT=Geneva, sans-serif]autre[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, sans-serif] ne me suit. Yûzô Gutch baisse sa vitre pour me dire : « Tu vas aller à l'Hôtel de [/FONT] 
   [FONT=Geneva, sans-serif]ville de Tokyo. Tout le monde doit se retrouver là-bas. » Ah bon ? Surprise. Et il a [/FONT] 
   [FONT=Geneva, sans-serif]été [/FONT] 
   [FONT=Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, sans-serif]décidé quand ce rendez-vous ? Je lui demande ce qu'il va faire, lui, et il m'explique [/FONT]
 

Les phrases sont coupées et pour recoller, je dois utiliser la flèche arrière plusieurs fois, ce qui donne un simple interligne et m'oblige ensuite à faire retour pour avoir un interligne double!
 est-ce que je me fais bien comprendre? J'ai beau chercher dans les pref, je ne vois rien qui indique le double interligne, et la justification ne s'applique pas; quand aux forums OO, ben

merci de votre compréhension!


----------



## Isdf (15 Août 2011)

hello, 
je vois ton problème mais j'ai besoin de plus de précisions.

Tu es sur quel système : Mac os SL, Mac os Lion,  Ubuntu, autres distributions linux.

Quelle version de OO tu peux voir ça dans l'aide ou  A propos!!! dans les menus de OO.

D'ailleurs es ce vraiment OO ou libre office le nouveau fork de OO car il y eu des modifications entre les deux versions. 

De plus, es ce que ces décalges arrivent automatiquement quand tu écrits ou lorsque tu copie/colle du texte.

Vérifie aussi que dans le tiroir de style tu es bien sur corps de texte et pas sur un style bâtard.

En attendant tes réponses


----------



## drkiriko (16 Août 2011)

bonjour Isdf et merci!

je suis sur leopard. mon OO est le 3.3.0 (j'ai tenté de mettre neoO mais ma mémoire est insuffisante, et TextEdit me semble bien pauvre, quoi qu'en dise une certaine revue)
ça vient naturellement à la frappe: d'abord, la justification ne marche pas, ni le double intervalle et donc j'y vais à vue de nez et je tape 2 fois pour avoir ce double intervalle! sinon, j'ai ce phénomène de mot(s) en intervalle simple
 enfin, je viens de voir comme tu dis et c'était standard, j'ai donc cliqué sur corps de texte. Seulement, en y revenant, je m'aperçois que c'est de nouveau standard
je n'ai encore fait aucun copier-coller
 merci de ta patience


----------



## Isdf (18 Août 2011)

hello,
 ok j'ai bien eu le même problème avec la même version je n'avais pu résoudre ce problème qu'en désintallant open office complètement et en supprimant les fichiers de préférences situés dans le fichier bibliothèque de ton compte tu peux faire de même avec Uapp qui normalement va aller te chercher les préférences et tout te supprimer. Ensuite tu va dans utilitaire de disque ( applications->utilitaires ) et tu répare les permissions de ton mac. 
Ensuite tu reboot
Et réinstalle OO tu le lance le quit et installe ensuite le pack français *si tu n'a pas la version française dès le départ. *Normalement ton problème devrait être résolut. Cela avait marché pour moi. J'avais discuté avec des types du support open office sur le site web et ils n'avaient jamais entendu parlé de çà. 
Sinon après je suis passé à libre office que je trouve plus rapide et plus optimisé que OO.

Voilà j'espère que ma réponse pourra t'aider 

A+


----------

